# 635 - The Metaphor - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey kids, new link to friend-of-the-Empire Rob Baer’s weblog “Spikey Bitz.” In it, Rob shares modelling and painting tips, of which he has many. Rob was one of the first people I met when I got into the (obsession) hobby that we all know and love (hate) and he has been a constant source of [...]

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

